
An unraveling spiral: The most compelling visual of global warming ever made - okket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2016/05/10/the-most-compelling-visual-of-global-warming-ever-made/
======
okket
Related: "Almost Everything You Know About Climate Change Solutions Is
Outdated, Part 1"

[http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2016/05/10/3776465/everythi...](http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2016/05/10/3776465/everything-
you-know-climate-change-solutions-outdated/)

